# Grench in MS



## lindseybarton (Oct 3, 2006)

Waunita.......... I am so sick of this scam artist!
Here is an e-mail I just got today







.



Hey Lindsey,
Well you were absolutey right, here it is the 23 and i still have no puppies or money. i had did what you said and she told me i could have the puppies before or by the 19th, then someone died at her work, and she had to work double shifts, but on the 17th she supposedly had her daughter email me telling me that she would have to deliver the pups the 22 or 23 and if she had to she would come all the way to my house on the 24 that "she was just like santa" so all week i call and email no response so today i drove to her house, her daughters and no one home a friend of mine was able to get daugthers cell so i call she said her mom had been sick that she was in emergency room last week and she was on her way to Fla. mind you I was still in saucier when i talked to her, she said she would try to get in touch with her mom and have her call me. I waited then just came home when i get here i have email from someone named Erin stating Waunita is and has been in hospital for several days and that all her business transactions will have to be put on back burner and someone will get with us after holidays for refund or pups. Yet funny how her own daughter didn't know her mom was in hosp. I emailed back stating that i would not only filing suit for fraund, but emotionad distress on my children. I should have better prepared but i spent so much on puppies, that now i think i am going to have to tell them the truth about Santa. Well got to go think of a game plan, just thought i'd fill you in


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm at a loss for words other then I'm sorry that you got taken by this woman who ever she is. I'm also sorry your children didn't get their puppy for Christmas, but Merry Christmas anyway and try not to let this ruin it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The original post is made by someone who has been trying to expose someone who has a history of either selling sick pup, or taking money and not delivering the pups. The attorney general's office in my state has been involved in this, with no help to the comsumer, as this woman is still at it. I believe the email is from someone other than the poster, as she has had a thread going on this woman for some time.


----------

